# Kann mein DVD Plaver auch brennen?



## klabauterfrau (25. Februar 2005)

hallo, ich bin relativ neu in dem Metier, was sich PC nennt und habe mich in mein neues Hobby,die Videobearbeitung gestürzt. Es klappt ja alles ganz gut, nur bekomme ich meine fertigen Filme nicht auf die DVD. Mein DVD Laufwerk nennt sich : DVD-16x DVD rom bdv316c. Wie kann ich feststellen, ob das Gerät überhaupt brennen kann, mein letzter Schritt ist die Verwendung von Tnmpeg. Brauche ich jetzt noch eine Extra Brennsoftware wie Nero?
Vielen Dank schon mal vorab 
Klabauterfrau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Also anhand der Bezeichnung Deines Laufwerkes wuerde ich mal sagen, dass es nicht brennen kann.
Bei einem Brenner sind immer mindestens 2 Geschwindigkeiten angegeben. Ausserdem sagt die Bezeichnung ganz klar DVD-ROM. ROM=read only memory, also nur lesen.


----------



## Breit (25. Februar 2005)

wenn sie windows xp haben dann können sie auch einfach mal im arbeitsplatz auf das laufwerk klicken und im linken fensterteil gucken ob da oben steht datein auf cd schreiben, temporäre datein löschen oder so wenn ja dann ist das ein brenner mfg breit


----------

